# Changer le hardware d'un Imac



## Fikkwix (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'aurai aimé savoir si il était aisé de modifier les composants matériels d'un imac datant d'environ 2,5ans ?
Par exemple rajouter de la RAM, remplacer le HDD par un SSD
Et pk pas changer le CPU !!!


----------



## Larme (17 Juin 2011)

RAM et Disque dur, en théorie oui...
Le CPU, euh...

ifixit.com pour voir les manip´


----------



## Fikkwix (18 Juin 2011)

ok merci bien


----------

